# OBS-Classic: Official Overview Guide



## Warchamp7 (Mar 14, 2014)

Warchamp7 submitted a new resource:

Official Overview Guide - The official overview guide for OBS



> First of all, thank you for trying out OBS, or at least looking into it! This guide sets out to be a general explanation of setting things up and should by no means be a rigid set of instructions to follow. Everyone's computer and network is different and will require tweaking for optimal streaming.
> 
> Once you're done learning your way around, I recommend checking out the settings estimator to figure out what values to use for encoding and such.
> 
> For...



Read more about this resource...


----------

